# Refillable Sharpie



## Stevej72 (Jul 31, 2009)

When I saw the refillable Sharpie in Pen World I knew I had to have one.  They were supposed to be sold at Walmart and Office Depot (they didn't have them in Montana).  I ordered a couple markers and a couple refills.  

Here is a picture of the aluminum Sharpie and the refill.  The refill comes with a cap that I epoxied into the cap of the Kingwood pen I turned.    I had to epoxy the refill into the body of the pen since I couldn't thread it.  I have a tap on order and next time will thread and aluminum or stainless steel insert.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 31, 2009)

That is so awesome. Man I wish I had thought of that.


----------



## CSue (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Steve, thats really cool!  Great idea!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 31, 2009)

Dayum that is cool, I gotta find some of those, as much as I use a sharpie in the shop.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 1, 2009)

Great idea Steve, now it is properly dressed!


----------



## pensbydesign (Aug 1, 2009)

very nice, i will have to give that a try


----------



## VisExp (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome idea!!


----------



## louisbry (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice!  If I had one like that, maybe I wouldn't always misplace it.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 1, 2009)

Two thumbs up!


----------



## Stevej72 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments!  I've been wanting to do this since I started turning pens, but using a whole old style Sharpie made a huge pen.  It makes a mess when you try and take one apart.  This has been a good answer.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 31, 2009)

:drink:


----------



## hehndc (Oct 31, 2009)

Real nice idea.

Steve


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 1, 2009)

Great idea!

Robin


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice work. I give you an A for intuition and execution.


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 2, 2009)

Great idea I think these mite do well at shows. How much is the sharpie pens and refills. I haven't seen them yet.

.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Sharpie-Stain...=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1257202292&sr=8-1


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 2, 2009)

At Amazon the refill is $6.63 and the whole pen is $7.


----------



## juteck (Nov 2, 2009)

Office Depot for under $2.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/produc...-EC81-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## titan2 (Nov 3, 2009)

juteck said:


> Office Depot for under $2.
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/a/produc...-EC81-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


 


Yep......that's where I got mine!


Barney


----------



## BLLEHMAN (Nov 3, 2009)

Where did you order the tap from?



Stevej72 said:


> When I saw the refillable Sharpie in Pen World I knew I had to have one. They were supposed to be sold at Walmart and Office Depot (they didn't have them in Montana). I ordered a couple markers and a couple refills.
> 
> Here is a picture of the aluminum Sharpie and the refill. The refill comes with a cap that I epoxied into the cap of the Kingwood pen I turned. I had to epoxy the refill into the body of the pen since I couldn't thread it. I have a tap on order and next time will thread and aluminum or stainless steel insert.


----------

